# Wie groß wird ein Hecht



## sebastian (1. September 2003)

Ich bin ja der Ansicht wenn ein Hecht mit 1.27 25kg hat warum soll dann ein Hecht mi 1,50 keine 30 kg haben aber wie stehts mit euch ?
Schaut euch mal diese Seite an und stimmt im Vote ab

http://www.asv1937.de/see/fischlexikon.htm


----------



## Klausi (1. September 2003)

35 Kilo ist schon realistisch, aber auf jeden Fall sehr sehr selten. Es wurde an der Küste schon Hecht von über 60 Pfund mit dem Netz gefangen, warum nicht irgendwann mal einer von 70 Pfund. Aber mit Deinem Hecht von 1,27 m und 25 Kilo, das kommt bestimmt nicht hin. Entweder der ist länger oder er hat weniger Gewicht, dass Verhältnis stimmt irgendwie nicht. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung, da ich mich schon eine ganze Weile mit dem Hecht beschäftige.


----------



## sebastian (1. September 2003)

Einer auf dem Teich wo ich angle hat angeblich schon einen mit 35kg gefangen dort. Ich werd im Herbst jeden Tag angeln gehen. Ich kanns mir auch vorstellen.


----------



## Norwegenprofi (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sebastian _
> *Einer auf dem Teich wo ich angle hat angeblich schon einen mit 35kg gefangen dort. Ich werd im Herbst jeden Tag angeln gehen. Ich kanns mir auch vorstellen. *



Das glaube ich eher nicht. So etwas währe bestimmt irgend wo dokumentiert worden. Wie Klausi schon schrieb, im Bodden (wo auch unser Klausi) den Hechten nachstellt liegt der Angelrekord bei 47, etwas Pfund. Mit dem Netz wurde 1998 ein 62 Pfund Esox gefangen, aber leider nicht vermessen.

Hier mal zum vergleich.

Rhein
128cm bei 32,4 Pfund

Schweden
128cm bei 38,7 Pfund

Österreich
123cm bei 36,0 Pfund

Großen Plöner See
125cm bei 26,0 Pfund

Die Fische können zwar schwerer werden, aber bei der Länge pegelt es sich glaube ein. Ich denke mal das auch ein 70 Pfund Hecht (falls es so einen jemals gibt), eher mehr in die Breite geht, als länger wird. Ist ja bei uns auch nicht anders. :q


----------



## Jirko (1. September 2003)

viele pressemitteilungen lassen die vermutung zu, daß rogner mit einem gewicht von 70pfund schon zu den giganten gehören. andererseits sind die fischgründe schier unerschöpflich... und wer weis, was dort in den tiefen der müritz oder des boddens oder des plöner usw. so sein unwesen treibt.

laut top 30 der welt mag man glauben, daß 70pfund nun wirklich das nonplusultra sind...

1983 - arno wilhelm - D - baggersee dannstadt - 61pfund
1990 - tot gefunden - A - längsee - 58 pfund
1979 - jörg nötzli - CH - bielersee - 56,6 pfund

...aber wer weiß #h


----------



## sigi (1. September 2003)

Dieser Hecht wurde vor Kurzem im Biggesee gefangen, er hatte 20,3 Kilo bei 135cm ich denke da fängt langsam die Grenze an. 70 Pfünder wird es aber bestimmt auch irgentwo geben, aber ob man die jemals zu Gesicht bekommt?


----------



## Schleie! (2. September 2003)

Du hast geschrieben, wie groß wird ein Hecht? Ich dachte von den Maßen her...das wäre 1,50m...

Also ich denke dass der Hecht ein mords Fisch werden kann...in der Länge, wie im Gewicht...ich schätze sogar mehr als 35kg...ist sehr viel, aber wer weiß, was manchmal so alles rum schwimmt...irgendwo gibt es bestimmt einen, der schon nen langen Bart hat...


----------



## sebastian (2. September 2003)

Ich weis nicht ob die das dokumentiert hätten. Der hat dort 18 Jahre hin und wieder eine Angel rein gehaut und ein Foto gemacht und jetzt kann ich dort fischen   ( vielleicht bekomm ich das Foto wenns stimmt) da sind so viele Rotaugen das ein Hecht meiner Meinung nach 35 kg kriegen kann.
Was ist eigentlich Weltrekord bei den Anglern ?


----------



## sebastian (2. September 2003)

Wie und vor allem wo muss man das melden ? Falls mal was unerwartetes passiert wenn ichs im Herbst angeln geh, mit der Welsrute auf Großhecht  *sabber*


----------



## Jirko (2. September 2003)

beim stöbern gefunden...

World Record Musky: Wisconsin holds the current World Record Musky of 69 pounds, 11 ounces caught by Louis Spray on October 20, 1949 on the Chippewa Flowage, Hayward.

ist zwar eine muskellunge, gehört aber auch zur esox-familie #h


----------



## Leif (2. September 2003)

Hi @ all.
In der aktuellen Rute und Rolle ist ein Bericht von Jan Eggers drin.
Er hat die größten Hechte zusammengetragen.

@ Sebastian: Warum machst du ne Unfrage, wenn du doch eine seite hast, wo es drauf steht?
Gruß Leif


----------



## sebastian (3. September 2003)

Weil auf vielen Seiten was anderes steht z.B. in meinen Büchern steht höchstens 25kg!!


----------



## Leif (3. September 2003)

Hallo Sebastian.
In jedem Buch steht was anderes, weil es halt Literatur ist.
Diese bezieht sich immer auf den Durchschnitt was möglich ist.
Meistens ist es vom Gewässertyp abhängig.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Florelli (3. September 2003)

Es ist nicht nur vom Gewässer sondern auch vom Stamm von dem die Hechte abstammen abhängig es gibt wie bei den Menschen auch Hechtfamilien die größer als andere werden was mit dem Erbgut zu tun hat.


----------



## ThomasL (4. September 2003)

laut Fachliteratur erreicht der Hecht Höchstgewichte von 35 Kg, der berüchtigte "Nötzli Hecht" aus dem Bielersee in der Schweiz wog etwas über 32 Kg (32,7 Kg wenn ich mich nicht irre). Das war mal so ein Fall in der Schweiz wo ein Angler (Nötzli) diesen als Weltrekord melden wollte, es stellte sich dann aber heraus, dass er diesen Hecht von einem Berufsfischer abgekauft hatte, wie schon andere Grosshechte zuvor, die er angeblich gefangen hatte.
Was Forelli sagt, mit dem Erbgut stimmt natürlich, unser Hecht (Exox lucius) welcher auch in Nordamerika vorkommt, erreicht dort nicht die gleich hohen Höchstgewichte wie in Europa, und auch da gibts grosse Unterschiede, je nach Gewässer, etc.


----------



## andim0 (5. Dezember 2003)

*Wie groß wird der Hecht*

Es ist immer interessant über die Größe von unserem Hecht zu diskutieren. Eine sichere antwort gibt es nicht; denn Rekordfänge müssen nicht unbedingt die Höchstgröße darstellen. Dennoch für unseren Hecht sind in neuerer Zeit wenn auch zumeist nicht waidmännisch erbeutet folgende Hechte gemeldet worden:

62 Pfund   ?? cm 1999 Berufsfiascher (D)
61 Pfund  146 cm 1983 Netz erbeutet (D)
58 Pfund 147 cm 1990 Tot aufgefunden (A)
56 Pfund 300 gr. 147 cm 1979 angeblich auf Wobbler vermutlich von Berufsfischer abgekauft (CH)
55 Pfund 152 cm in den 70'ern oder 80'ern tot aufgefunden (A)
52 Pfund 144 cm 1988 von Sportfischer auf Blinker erbeutet (D)
50 Pfund 151 cm Tot aufgefunden (D)
160-170 cm (per Computer Simulation ermittelt) von Berufsfischer in Kanada erbeutet. Ich habe davon ein Bild gesehen und der Hecht ist wirklich sehr groß, dennoch konnte weder die genaue Länge noch das Gewicht bestimmt werden.
Meienr ansicht liegt die Maximalgröße bei ca. 145-160cm und bei 55-65 Pfund.
Übrigens falls jemand Interesse hat kann ich euch die größten Muskies nennen. Ich habe 4 Jahre in den Staaten gelebt und habe hin und wieder auf Muskies gefischt. Zumeist in Kanada am Lake of the Woods. Ich habe nur 3 Muskies gefangen, aber es ist auch nicht ganz einfach auf Muskies, irgendwie ist der Northern Pike (Esox lucius) dort einfacher zu überlisten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## basswalt (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

die sind wohl eher selten und wohl auch schwer zu fangen. da bin ich mit meinem rekord von 125 noch weit entfernt. 
wie sollen die auch so gross werden wenn sie schon mit 60cm in der pfanne landen.


----------



## sebastian (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

1 Jahr alt und basswalt gräbt ihn aus


----------



## bernd noack (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*









--- der HECHT---groesste laenge=1.50m---groesstes gewicht=28,4kg-max.35kg---veroeffentlicht von der uni-kiel unter : http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Country/CountrySpeciesSummary.cfm?Country=Germany%2C%20Fed%2E%20Rep%2E&Genus=Esox&Species=lucius 

#6


----------



## pablo*escobar (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

ich denke das es schon hechte über 35 kg gibt, aber nur vereinzelt, kommt aus gewässer an auf die nahrung etc. 

klar nur extrem vereinzelt, aber es gibt sie.


----------



## Zanderseb (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Auf die Frage wie groß ein Hecht werden kann, gibt es nirgentwo eine plausieble Antwort.
  DENN

  Nich jeder Hecht besitzt die Genetische Voraussetzung um überhaupt einen Meter Länge zu erreichen.

  Deswegen ist es auch sehr wichtig ,gefangene Großhechte zu Releasen.
  Da diese die träger der Genetischen Top veranlagungn  im Gewässer sind.
  Und durch ihre Vermehrung der Fortbestand weiterer Meterhechte gesichert ist.

  Das im übrigen auch beim Zander so.
 Wenn man in einem Gewässer früher große und gute Zander fing ,und heut nur noch kleine,zeugt das davon das die Altersgenetische Pyramiede der Bestandespopulation zerstört wurde.
  Indem man den großteil der kapitalen Altfische einfach abschlug.
 Und sich jetz nur noch die kleineren nicht so gut veranlagten Zander vermehren.
 Da hilft nur eine Gewässersanierung,die sich kein Mensch leisten kann


----------



## dorbillo (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren viel über sehr große Hechte im Net gestöbert und hab mal gelesen (Blinker), dass der größte Hecht der je mit einer Angel gefangen wurde 1,48m lang war ( Gewicht unbekannt). Er wurde in einem Burggraben in England gefangen. Aber man hat ihm den größten Zahn im Maul vermessen und er währe 18 oder 19 mm lang und hängt jetzt in einem Museum.

Kann aber euch sagen, dass es in Deutschland auch solche Exemplare gibt.

Denn als ich vor etwa 11 Jahren an einem Teich oder See in Bayern nähe Freilassing angelte (Name? müsste ich in die Karte schauen), fand ich ein Skelett im Schilf von einem Hecht der so extrem, gigantisch groß war dass ich ihn mir längere Zeit anschaute und nur mit dem Kopf schütteln konnte.

Hab dann mit meiner Hakenlöserzange einen Zahn entfernt und sage und schreibe 22 mm lang !! Hab ihn mir in Altsilber einfassen lassen und seitdem hängt er mir um dem Hals.



dorbillo


----------



## sambaking (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Das wird immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Leider werden die großen Hechte geschlachtet und landen dann im Wohnzimmer als Staubfänger. Spaß bei Seite. In Irland, da ist der Hecht geschützt, dürfen Hechte erst ab 30kg entnommen werden. Der größte aus dem Ross Lake gefangene Hecht soll angeblich 38,5 kg gehabt haben. Mein größter Hecht aus dem Ross Lake wog 20,8 kg. In einschlägiger Literatur wird von Hechten bis zu 2 m und 50kg geschrieben-vermutlich ein Märchenbuch.

Gruß vom Sambaking <°)(((((<


----------



## **bass** (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

das land das hier eindeutig fehlt bei den grosshechten ist frankreich dort wird fast jedes jahr die 1,40m grenze gebrochen bei den gewichten kann ich mich erinnern von einem 41kg hecht, ich glaube er wurde im lac de madine gefangen.

grüsse aus luxemburg wo der grösste den ich kenn 1,36m hatte aber die meterhechte sehr selten sind (zu kleine gewässer)


----------



## DinkDiver (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Ich hab glaub ich irgendwo mal gelesen das ein Skellet gefunden wurde das 2m hatte. Ob das jetzt stimmt oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Aber 1,60 packt ein Hecht locker. Soviel ich weiß wurde auch bei uns im Starnberger See schon der ein oder andere Hecht in dieser Größe von Berufsfischern erbeutet.


----------



## stefan0975 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja der Ansicht wenn ein Hecht mit 1.27 25kg hat warum soll dann ein Hecht mi 1,50 keine 30 kg haben aber wie stehts mit euch ?
> Schaut euch mal diese Seite an und stimmt im Vote ab
> 
> http://www.asv1937.de/see/fischlexikon.htm


Naja, ganz nette Märchenseite...da wird der Aal auch schnell mal 2 m  
Beim Hecht kann ich mir 70 Pfund aber vorstellen, vorrausgesetzt ihm wird nicht mit Angel oder Netz nachgestellt und er lebt in nahrungsreichen Gewässer wie etwa den Bodden wo er sich mit den Heringen mästen kann - kommt natürlich auch auch auf die Jahreszeit drauf an, kurz nach der Laichzeit wirds sicher knapp...


----------



## sebastian (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				dorbillo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in den letzten Jahren viel über sehr große Hechte im Net gestöbert und hab mal gelesen (Blinker), dass der größte Hecht der je mit einer Angel gefangen wurde 1,48m lang war ( Gewicht unbekannt). Er wurde in einem Burggraben in England gefangen. Aber man hat ihm den größten Zahn im Maul vermessen und er währe 18 oder 19 mm lang und hängt jetzt in einem Museum.
> 
> Kann aber euch sagen, dass es in Deutschland auch solche Exemplare gibt.
> 
> ...





warum hast dir keine Kamera gekauft ?
Ich glaub ich hätt mir den Unterkiefer mitgenommen nicht nur den Zahn !


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Servus. Der größte Hecht den ich selber gesehen habe hatte ca 18kilo war ein Mordsbrocken. Große Hechte werden bei uns selten gefangen weils einfach nicht viele gibt. Raubfische werden eher selten nachbesetzt und wenn dann in größen von 20 oder maximal 30cm weils da am billigsten sind. Davon wird natürlich ein teil sofort von den paar größeren die im Gewässer sind gefressen und der andere Teil wird sobald er Maßig ist entnommen. Wie sollen dann noch Großhechte gefangen werden wenns von Jahr zu Jahr weniger werden. Ich kenne nur ein Gewässer im Großraum Linz wo der Verein der den See bewirtschaftet nur Fangfertige Zander und Hechte setzt. Dort bleiben wenigstens ein Paar übrig die größer werden weil ein Hecht mit 60cm nicht so schnell von einem Kollegen verputzt wird.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Ich denke bei 70 Pfund ist schluss


----------



## Bioharry (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Ich glaube, dass viele Großhechte gar nicht gemeldet werden. Nix gegen die Eggersliste...aber da fehlen allein aus Oberbayern mindestens 5, die ich selbst gesehen habe, und die auf der List ganz oben stehen würden. Die größten Hechte gibt es glaub ich sicher in Österreich und in Bayern (Renkenhechte). 70 Pfund kommt mir allerdings schon als absolute Obergrenze vor...Mehr is sicher nicht.
Grüße
Harry


----------



## Florianangler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Wer weiss schon welche Fische in den grossenGewässern herumschwimmen, allein die Boddengewässer und die Mecklenburger Seen, aber auch Talsperren, die schon seit 80 Jahren existieren...Niemand weiß so genau was da rumschwimmt. Und wenn ein Hecht 1,5m lang und 35 kg schwer ist wird er sicher auch schonmal an einer Angel gewesen sein und eh nicht mehr auf gängige Köder reagieren. Ganz zu schweigen von Standplätzen dieser Fische, die wohl kaum von Anglern oder Netzen/Reusen erreicht werden. Sicher ist ein Hecht von 1,3m schon wirklich kapital, aber die richtig grossen werden glaube ich eh nicht(oder nur extrem selten) gefangen und deshalb kann auch niemand ein Maximalgewicht\Länge angeben. Ich glaube es gibt den 1,6m 40+kg Hecht irgendwo, nur bekommt ihn keiner zu Gesicht!


----------



## sebastian (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

bis er einmal eines natürliches Todes stirbt und ihn jemand aus dem board findet


----------



## Gast 1 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Im "Brehms Tierleben von 1927" werden die 2,0 m.

 Aber ob die heute auch so groß werden????


----------



## AnsitzAngler (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Moin Leutz

ich denke auch das das mit dem Erbgut zusammenhangt, ganz klar.

Da ein Hecht von 120 und mehr cm aber auch neganz schön lange zeit in dem wässerchen rumgeschwommen haben muss, kann er solche gewichte aber nur erlangen, wenn seine beutefiche permanent in gleichbleibender masse (abgesehen von saisonalen schwankungen BIO 8 klasse) vorhanden sein muss.
Deshalb werden ja die meisten Grosshecht dort gefabgen, wo Berufsfischer auch sind,denn da ist aUCH GENUG bEUTEFISCH; ODER SIE WRDEN DA GEFANGEN; WO NOCH NIE JEMAND SEINE RUTE REINGEHLTEN HAT:

aBER MEINER MEINUNG NACH IST BEI §% KG ENDE; ICH DENKE NICHT DAS MAN DA DIE fISCHE MIT UNS MENSCHEN VERGLEICHEN KANN; 

SCHÖNE GRÜ?E AUS DEM MÜNSTERLAND

BJÖRN


----------



## AnsitzAngler (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

sORRY für die Schreibfehler, versuche gerade mir selbst das 10 fingersystem beizubringen, was für fortschritte ich mache könnt ihr ja sehen 
#r


----------



## fischkopf (10. November 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

kommt ganz darauf an, ob er von anglern oder wissenschaflern vermessen wird. und bei anglern waechst er selbst nach dem tod noch weiter. also endlos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

also bei solchen literaturangaben wär ich immer vorsichtig,da es meist zusammenschriften sind und diese sich selten nur mit einer tierart beschäftigen!!!!

wissenschaftlich anerkannt ist doch, nachvollziehbar für jeden hier denk,ein gewicht von 20-25 kg völlig normal(jahreszeiten beachten).eventuell sogar 28kg.

und nu kommen die entcheidenden punkte:
25 kg als offiziellen angelweltrekord
ca 30-35kg  bei berufsfischern oder tote(die durch osmose gewicht verlieren mein ich??!!)
Fabeln????40´kg+Hechte

-wichtig:was ist mit genetischen monsterhechten,die ausnahmegene wie sie immer wieder in der natur mal vorkommen!!!!

wie beim mensch,halbwegs häufig sind ca. 2m beim mann,vielleicht 2,05m
und dann geht die pyramide hoch 2,15m schon sehr selten ,um 2,25m absolute ausnahmen und dann die riesenmenschen(genetisch oder tumorbedingt!!!!) weit darüber,2,30m+ (so ca 2000 dokumentierte bis jetzt glaub ich,grösster mensch2,75m!!!!!)

teilen wir dann 2m durch sagen wir 2,5m,kommt der quotient 0,8 raus!!

auf den hecht bezogen(ungefähr)

normales vorkommen:bis ca 135 cm
selten:über 140cm
sehr selten:über145cm
absolute ausnahmen: um 150cm-155cm

genetische "MUTANTEN":160-170cm und darüber????

1,35m geteilt durch 1,70m = 0,8 als info,

das heisst so ein riesenhecht(170cm) wäre um 25 % grösser als der normalvorkommende,das hört sich nicht nach soviel an oder???
die natur zeigt doch immer wieder sein gesicht wenns um giganten geht!!!

nach so einem gerechne gibt es solche fische,

ABER!!!!!!

finden sie auf anhieb einen menschen um  2,40m (zur zeit glaub ich 5),das wird schon sehr schwer trotz internet,zeitung und was weiss ich noch.

und dann DEN (DIE 2 oder 3) HECHT(e) von 160-170cm  im wasser ,und die  werden nicht von anderen fischen mal eben an eine zeitung mit foto verpetzt oder ???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

also sag ich:

maximum um 170 cm bei meinen annahmen

das gewicht dann ungefähr 40-45(50????)kg
(das soll ma einer mitm rechenschieber ausrechnen,die biologen haben da doch formeln für oder nicht??!!!!)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

im süden von frankreich soll angeblich dieses jahr ein toter hecht von 161cm gefunden worden sein,hat da wer was von gehört???
habs von nem lockeren bekannten der es gelesen hatte im net,er wusste aber nicht mehr wo das war!!!aber ein foto war dabei,und er sagte das der wirklich sehr sehr gross war, über 140cm auf jeden fall so wie er schätzte!!
er meinte die hände des typen der ihn gehalten hat sahen verdammt winzig aus auf dem foto(zum thema nach vorne halten des fisches,das wurd nicht gemacht wie es scheint!!!)

ich hab von  der sache nichts mitbekommen,weder im net noch inner zeitung!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

wenn man schon sieht was sich bei den karpfen getan hat,da hat vor jahrzehnten auch keiner an die 65 oder 75 pfund gedacht und was ist nun????
nur so als diskussionsbeilage!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Hallo Boardies...
ist ja immer wieder Intressant diese Seite hier.

Lese gerade ein Buch von 
Walter v.Sanden-Guja 

`Wo mir die Welt am schönsten schien`

also er schreibt das es einem Fischer gelungen sei im Mauersee (MASUREN) 
2 Hechte ins Boot zu heben mit dem Staknetz.

Der gr.hatte den kl.quer im Maul gepackt und wurde nicht mehr damit fertig.

*Der gr.wog 81 Pfund und der kl.nur 43 Pfund*
Leider schreibt er nicht wann dies war.

Jedoch ist in der Lit. auch noch ein Hecht der mit der Angel gefangen wurde erwähnt,und zwar in der 2ten Hälfte 18 Jahrhundert in Schottland v.John Murray mit einem Gewicht von 72Eng.Pfund oder umgerechnet 65Pf&200g...


Grüsse 
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

das hört sich ja sehr interessant an das 2 solch grosse hechte im klinsch liegen und auch noch gefangen wurden,na ja,ob das glaubwürdig ist???
aber beim lesen wird einem doch bestimmt warm bei so einer geschicht,oder hechthunter21.

man stelle sich vor man wüsste das 1 hecht in seinem gewässer schwimmt der diese dimensionen hat!!!!oder ähnliche

angelgerät wäre dann,beim gezielten befischen,mal zum träumen und spinnen::hehe!!!

rute: 3m,80-250g wg
rolle:ne brandungs-oder meeresrolle???
schnur:20-25er geflochtene oder 40er mono(200m besser ist das)
stahlvorfach 15 kg(1,5m lang würd ich sagen)
drilling:2mal grösse 3/0

köder:
natur:::ein rotauge im format des deutschen rekords,ersatzweise  tuts auch ein        weihnachtskarpfen,nen klodeckelbrassen,eine ente,vielleicht auch ein bündel karauschen als halbe pop-up-montage!!!

kunstköder:
gummifisch in 50cm,spinner der grösse 9-14,nen teaser vom marlinangeln,eventuell auch ein spielzeug-u-boot vom nachbarskind das noch schnell bemalt wird???

als kescher gleich das netz vom nächsten fischer(da wir ja irgendwo im bodden angeln),man kann ja nie wissen!!!

nu wissen alle bescheid,
sitzfleisch bewahren und ausharren,kann sich ja nur um tage handeln bis der 70pfünder kommt oder????grins


----------



## tanner (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

2.13m   82kg aus Vychegda, Russland- über 100 Jahre alt, ist aber fraglich, aus dem Jahr 18..
dann 1,51m 32,66 kg aus dem Loch KEN in GB. mit der Angel- Jahr 1774
1,75m, 40,82kg Shannon- Irland- tot aufgefunden- 1926
dann noch einige weitere, aber ebenfalls fragwürdige Fänge bis 66kg, also nicht bestätigt


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

@acidflash...

Ist mehr als Glaubwürdig von diesem Mann...!

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

hat nu einer mal ausgrechnet was so ein 1,70 hecht wiegen müsste????
was ist eigentlich mit berufsfischern,die haben doch bestimmt noch was zu erzählen oder nicht?????????????


----------



## sundfisher (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Mein Beitrag:
IGFA World Record 55lbs 1oz
Lothar Louis
Grefern See Lake
Germany
1986
sind doch schon fast 30 Kg


----------



## sundfisher (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Largest Known Pike
This pike is believed to be the largest genuinely recorded specimen - although it was not caught by fair angling. 30.5kg (67.1lb)
Netted
Dannstadt Gravel Pit
Germany
1983


----------



## sundfisher (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Zum Nachlesen Klickst du hier meine Meinung ist, daß Fische Zeit ihres Lebens wachsen, es ist also nur eine Frage der Gene und der Lebensumstände wann ein Hecht aufhört zu wachsen. Das ist doch das schöne daran, daß man nie weiß wann der grösste gefangen worden ist .....


----------



## NorbertF (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Die Hechte die ich in Irland am Shannon entlang ausgestopft in Pubs, Angelläden und Bootsvermietungen gesehen habe lassen mich mittlerweile auch an solche Monster glauben. Wobei ich 25 Kilo ohne Laich für das grundsätzliche Maximum halte. Noch grösser mags geben, aber das ist nicht normal.
Die Ködervarianten die ich hier lese sind auch durchaus gebräuchlich. Ich kenne persönlich erfolgreiche Hechtangler die niemals kleinere Köderfische als 300 gramm verwenden und auch mal einen 2 Pfund Karpfen anködern.
Für mich ist es schon ein Erfolg einen Fisch zu fangen den die als Köder verwenden...
ein einziger Fisch mit 1 Meter (1,02) war mir auch schon vergönnt, das reicht mir auch. Einen 25 Kilo Hecht würde ich herztechnisch gar nicht überleben. Wie kriegt man den raus oder wieder ab? Ich hoffe so ein Monster beisst mir NIE an. Die dürfen gerne an Altersschwäche sterben.


----------



## Acharaigas (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Sehr interessanter Thread. 
Hab mal die ganzen Beiträge durchgelesen und muss "leider" feststellen dass alles was ich weiß mehr oder minder schon geschrieben wurde.
Ich denke mal schon dass es in extrem abgelegenen Gewässern mit reichem Fischbestand unglaublich große Fische geben könnte. Aber wo gibt es solche Gewässer. Voraussetzung für gigantisches Wachstum ist ja auch dass das Wasser nicht zu kalt ist. Aber so genau kann ich das nicht sagen.
Große Gewässer: Ostsee, Bodden, Bodensee, diverse große und tiefe Seen in Europa, diverse russische Flüsse usw.
Problem: Berufsfischerei, Gewässerverschmutzung, Angelsport usw

Vor 100, 200 und mehr Jahren wird es mit Sicherheit in Ostsee usw gigantischste Hechte gegeben haben. Das Wasser war sauber, fischreich und der Befischungsdruck doch recht klein. Dass die Hechte doch auch Größen von deutlich über 1,50 m erreicht haben ist doch gut möglich. Aber heute? Eher nicht. Vereinzelt ja, aber auch nur vereinzelt. 
Meiner Meinung nach die einzigen Gewässer mit einer recht hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es dort in den nächsten Jahrzehnten den einen oder anderen 25 bis 35???kg schweren Hecht geben wird sind z.B. die irischen Seen. Dort werden Großhechte zurückgesetzt und es besteht ein reiches Nahrungsangebot. Selbst die Berufsfischer entnehmen keine Großhechte. Also haben die Hechte theoretisch die Möglichkeit zu solch gigantischen Exemplaren abzuwachsen. Potential dafür wäre mit Sicherheit auch am Bodden oder in der Ostsee gegeben. Aber da dort sehr viele Hecht entnommen werden die es geschafft haben zu kapitalen Exemplaren abzuwachsen wird die Grundlage für einen Riesenfisch entnommen - viele kapitale Fische. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass 1 Hecht von 100 kapitalen Hechten über 1,20 m Gigantendimensionen erreicht ist wahrscheinlicher als z.B. 1 Hecht von 10 oder 20. Das ist nix anderes als mathematische Logik. Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung.
Und dieser Text ist kein direktes Pladoyer für C&R. Macht doch was ihr wollt. Aber bitte eines: Wer kapitale Fische abschlägt soll sich nie darüber beklagen dass es immer weniger Kapitale gibt in dem Gewässer welches er befischt. 

Also Resumée zur eigentlichen Frage:

Möglich sind meiner Meinung nach Größen zwischen 1,50 und 1,70 m und Gewichte bis zu 35 bis 40 kg wenn optimal ernährt und voller Laich. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit in der heutigen Zeit irgendwo bei 0,......X %!!!

TT


----------



## nikmark (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Moin,
ich habe da gestern en Hechtrezept aus Berlin vor dem 2. Weltkrieg reingestellt. Die schreiben da erstaunliches über Größe etc.
Es ist aus einem sehr örtlichen Buch und ich denke, da könnte was dran sein !

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41865

Nikmark


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Wie kommt es dazu das ein BEITRAG v.nikmark vom
17.12.04
jetzt wieder hochkommt und im Forum mit HEUTE 20.xx Uhr angezeigt wird...?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Ist mir jetzt schön öfter aufgefallen sowas...

WER HAT ANTWORT!!!


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Adrian* (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

also ich denk mal en hecht wird wirklich maximal nich mehr wie 1.35m-1.40m aber auch nur selten....über das gewicht kann ich nur wenig sagen!

ich weiß es nicht genau aber so würd ich es mal sagen...kommt auch auf's gewässer an!


----------



## Joka (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt es dazu das ein BEITRAG v.nikmark vom
> 17.12.04
> jetzt wieder hochkommt und im Forum mit HEUTE 20.xx Uhr angezeigt wird...?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


 
 weil jemand nur abgestimmt hat


----------



## Flußbarschfan (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Also soweit ich weis, wurde der amtierende Esox Weltrekord von einem Deutschen namens Lothar Louis im Oktober 1986 gefangen. Der Fisch war 140 cm lang und wog 49 Pfund und 465 gr . Quelle: 1000 Tricks für große Hechte von Paul Gustafson.
Tja, gibts wohl unterschiedliche Meldungen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> weil jemand nur abgestimmt hat


 

Danke für den Hinweis...*JOKA*

lerne NIE aus!


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Timmy (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Meine Frau hat vorletztes Jahr einen Hecht mit 1,90Meter und 98 Kilo gefangen!

 Ich schwörs!!!!!!!!!!!Es war ein ganz toller Hecht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Und sie hat ihn bis heute nicht released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat vorletztes Jahr einen Hecht mit 1,90Meter und 98 Kilo gefangen!
> 
> Ich schwörs!!!!!!!!!!!Es war ein ganz toller Hecht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Und sie hat ihn bis heute nicht released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l


 

Nun das wird jene sein 
die auch davon 
ÜBERZEUGT ist 
das die ERDE eine Scheibe ist ...#6 




oder!?




:q :q :q 



Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Timmy (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun das wird jene sein
> die auch davon
> ÜBERZEUGT ist
> das die ERDE eine Scheibe ist ...#6
> ...


 
 Unromantisches,neidzerfressenes Pack!!!!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Unromantisches,neidzerfressenes Pack!!!!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri


 



PACK schlägt sich ...
PACK verträgt sich...


ob das wohl auf ANGLER gemünzt war?!|kopfkrat 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Timmy (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*





*RECHT HASTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|supergri

  Gruß,Timmy|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

*gemünzt wars natürlich nur auf Dich!!!!!|supergri|supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Wer dich als Freund hat 
der braucht wohl keine 
Feinde mehr ...

fiel mir nun spontan dazu ein


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Timmy (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer dich als Freund hat
> der braucht wohl keine
> Feinde mehr ...
> 
> ...


 

 Späßle machen ist wichtig!#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Späßle machen ist wichtig!#6


 


Mensch *Timmy *was wär das Leben ohne das...#6 


Hoffe nun kommen mal wieder Beiträge zum THEMA...!!!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat vorletztes Jahr einen Hecht mit 1,90Meter und 98 Kilo gefangen!
> 
> Ich schwörs!!!!!!!!!!!Es war ein ganz toller Hecht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Und sie hat ihn bis heute nicht released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l


 
Der Grösste Hecht, den es gibt!!!!#6  Ich würde mich aber über ne schöne Hechtdame von ca. 1,75m freuen:m


----------



## Kurzer (10. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Hallo,

ich habe von Hechten gelesen welche in Russland gigantische Größen erreicht haben. Da war die Rede von mehr als 1,50m. Wie gesagt gelesen. Ich glaube schon das es dort Gewässer gibt welche nicht befischt werden so das die Fische dort gut abwachsen können.

Gruß


----------



## sepatent (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

What about this one? In meters: 1,75m


----------



## sebastian (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

was is da beim kopf bei der linken hand ?
is ein gigantisches Tier !


----------



## Riemser (29. April 2013)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Ich selbst habe einen direkt vor der Insel Riems geangelt, der 1,34 m lang war. Ein Einheimischer (damals 16 Jahre alt) allerdings zog dort 1992 einen raus, der amtlich mit 1,68 m vermessen wurde - stand sogar damit in der Zeitung! Das sind absolut nachvollziehbare Größen!!!  Mein Vater erzählte mir vor vielen Jahren, dass die Fischer im Greifswalder Bodden vor dem 2. WK aus einer Reuse einen 1,91m Hecht herausgeholt hatten.  Da sollte man sich das mit dem Badengehen nochmal gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen


----------



## thanatos (29. April 2013)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

in älterer Literatur wird noch etwa 35 Kg angegeben,in neuerer
meist nur 25 Kg,liegt wohl am Befischungsdruck.Also gehe
ich mal davon aus das durchaus ein Gewicht von über 35 Kg
erreichen kann----wenn man ihn lassen würde.


----------



## TropicOrange (29. April 2013)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Hecht*

Die größte Hechtart "Esox Masquinongy" oder auch einfach nur kurz "Musky", weist eine bestätigte Maximalgröße von 1,83m bei 32 kg auf. Mich würds nicht wundern, wenn in irgendwelchen abgelegenen Seen und Weihern Exemplare von an die 2 Metern leben. 

Wer einen solchen Fisch fangen will, sollte jedoch nicht in den nächsten Angelladen, sondern ins Reisebüro seines Vertrauens gehen, die Viecher kommen nämlich nur im Osten Nordamerikas vor.


----------

